# Where are the PAM dev libs?



## vanessa (Jul 20, 2013)

Hi

I am trying to compile version 1.10.1 of SSSD but the configure script complains about missing PAM development libraries. After searching through the ports I couldn't find any PAM libraries there. Does anybody know:

Are the PAM libraries already installed with the base system and I only have to set the right path to them?
Do I have to install Linux specific libraries?
Do I have to install the libraries from openpam.org?
Thanks in advance!


----------



## kpa (Jul 20, 2013)

I think the correct include path for the PAM headers in the base system is /usr/include/security.


----------



## vanessa (Jul 20, 2013)

Yes, you are right but pam_misc.h is not there 

I saw now in the sources of the latest available security/sssd port that there is a patch replacing security/pam_misc.h with  security/openpam.h. So obviously this is the fix under FreeBSD.


----------

